# Wrestling, inducing a 'manly' response, and other weird things on my mind



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anyone else ever push their man to get "manly" with them? I will deliberately do things the make my husband use his "deep" voice on me. Its always in a playful manner, but it is the hottest thing when he does it. Like if im teasing him too much he will give me a 'warning' look or say my name in his 'man' voice.

For me there is nothing hotter than being wrestled into sex. I like to be playfully defiant and then put in my place and i wouldnt object to a spank as a means to an end.

I know its not just me.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

The dynamic you describe sounds like a father and daughter dynamic. Not my thing at all. My husband and I have an equal partnership and turn each other on in other ways that work for us.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Laurae,
I think you are combining two things which are often completely separate:
- Sexual dynamic
- Overall relationship dynamic

In sexual matters, my W is absolutely like Jane in terms of response pattern. She likes me to be dominant with her sexually. 

In non-sexual matters - while we are "equals" in theory - in practice she has more preferences than I do and other than the rare case where I feel strongly - we do it her way. 

I think your father daughter comment was a bit harsh. My W is totally mature and responsible. I absolutely respect her. The fact that she likes to be over powered does not mean anything more than - being over powered turns her on. 




Laurae1967 said:


> The dynamic you describe sounds like a father and daughter dynamic. Not my thing at all. My husband and I have an equal partnership and turn each other on in other ways that work for us.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> The dynamic you describe sounds like a father and daughter dynamic. Not my thing at all. My husband and I have an equal partnership and turn each other on in other ways that work for us.


Laurae, according to some people it's _you_ that is totally weird, because apparently _all_ women find the idea of being physically overpowered an _irresistable_ turn-on.

Apparently, you and Mrs Beane are the _only two women _on earth who don't.

Of course there's nothing _wrong_ with people liking it, but I find the idea that it's as universal as gravity a bit gormless, frankly.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

It's not universal, but I'm definitely one of "those women". I told my husband when we first met that that was "the way I was" and he was thrilled because that was his thing too... well now, I don't have to try to goad him into it, because it's just the way we are together. Maybe if you talk to your husband about it and let him know that you really do like that, you won't have to push him every time (isn't it annoying to have to initiate having someone be rough with you? Wouldn't the opposite - him initiating it - be more of a turn-on for you?) . Just my take - but then again, I'm a little obsessed with communication.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I don't think I purposely push him but yes, it's a turn-on for me too. We went for a jog last night. I didn't have much energy for it and admittedly I complained pitifully that I couldn't go much further. I wasn't trying to provoke a reaction, I'm just not as fit as I used to be lol. He spanked my ass and said a few "I'm not taking any nonsense from you" words ....and we had sexual tension the rest of the way home. _Puurrrfect_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

MEM11363 - You make some good points. I was not intenting to be harsh and I do think that any type of role playing in bed that gets someone off is a matter of personal taste and I don't judge that. 

The manner in which she described getting turned on just sounded like a father scolding a child which just does not do it for me, especially the comment about being "put in her place". That's just not for me but again, to each his/her own.

And I do enjoy wrestling and being pinned down by my husband in a sexual way. If he did it outside of the bedroom just to dominate me, that wouldn't do it for me.

Sawney Beane - I can't figure your post out enough to reply!


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> Sawney Beane - I can't figure your post out enough to reply!


That's because Sawney is using your thread to vent on an issue he has with other members on other threads.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> MEM11363 - You make some good points. I was not intenting to be harsh, just responding to the post honestly. Any type of role playing in bed that gets someone off is a matter of personal taste and I don't judge that. But a paternalistic dynamic in a relationship is just not for me and would not lead to me getting aroused. But to me, there is a difference between my husband being manly and being paternalistic. KWIM?
> 
> The manner in which she described getting turned on just sounded like a father scolding a child which just does not do it for me. To each his own.
> 
> Sawney Beane - I can't figure your post out enough to reply!


I'm not sure that I understand how this is equated with a paternalistic exchange. I never wrestled my daughter, and dominant-style scolding doesn't have a natural place within a father-daughter relationship. Wrestling and scolding are dominance tactics.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Halien said:


> I'm not sure that I understand how this is equated with a paternalistic exchange. I never wrestled my daughter, and dominant-style scolding doesn't have a natural place within a father-daughter relationship. Wrestling and scolding are dominance tactics.


I've got to agree with Halien on this one. My relationship with my father never involved any of the sort of thing I do with my husband! My father's child-rearing tactic was silent treatment when he was mad at us and buying us stuff when he wasn't. I guess I did things "wrong" according to psychologists because my husband and my father are about as different as two men could possibly be. 

That said, if my husband pulled any "who's your daddy" b.s., I would probably kick him in the teeth LOL. But he wouldn't - which is kind of my point.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is just NOT the aggressive type, but he likes when I am - This I have to settle for. But a girl can still have some fantasies. 

I shouldn't say this on here cause it may offend some, but of well, it was kinda funny, and it happened-probably one of the few times my husband has Pinned me down that I can remember. 

.....We were on a vacation together, and I was just in one of those moods, thinking about all we missed our early years-being so boring in bed... vanilla, lights out, 2 positions, we didn't even moan! ..... I was getting on him about all the things he could have tried, did, spiced it up (after all he was feeling it more than me!) , even this wrestling me to the ground thing (he has never done that) ...and he gets on top of me and pins my hands to the bed...and says to me..."IF you call me boring ONE MORE TIME, I am going to turn into a Christian". I just said ..."Oh my No...NO..... I sure as Heck don't want that!!! ". Started :rofl: and that was the end of that fight. 

Now please....don't be offended by these things, it was what screwed *US *up (more so me) & I inwardly felt so much was taboo. My husband was just content with vanilla- this didn't help any either -for bringing me out of that. I realize the majority of christains have an exciting passionate -even wrestling /aggressive sex life. 

One of the more humorous moments we ever had was ME pinning him to the bed, me glaring at him how I wanted him to be more aggressive with me -- and he says.."You're not going to like this....but you are turning me on"... and lo & behold, how true it was! That was the end of that fight! 

Always fight naked, no better way !

I don't see any Father - daughter dynamic in wanting such things, would have never entered my mind.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Not father/daughter at all. You are off base. I understand what I'm talking about doesn't blow every chicks hair back and that's okay. So back to topic


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I'd say whatever floats your boat. 

Wrestling doesn't do it for me personally, but if it works for you, then go for it.

Best wishes.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I love it when wifey makes it difficult for me, drives me wild really.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Kevan said:


> That's because Sawney is using your thread to vent on an issue he has with other members on other threads.


Am I? Please elaborate - 'cos if I am, I'm doing it toally unconsciously.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> Sawney Beane - I can't figure your post out enough to reply!


Laurae,

there are a lot of people who will tell you that the man being physically dominant, pushing, pulling and using his strength to overpower the woman is a universal, sure-fire, guarateed turn-on for any woman, and that anyone who doesn't subscribe to this is kidding themselves.

It appeared that misunderstood you, and you do like it. My wife still finds nothing remotely sexy about a display of physical dominance. Maybe it's because she is just as capable of kicking seven shades of crap out of nearly anyone, so there's no real sense of "surrender".

Dunno.


----------

